# Boulton Paul Defiant Goes on Display at RAF Museum Cosford



## v2 (Oct 15, 2020)

Boulton Paul Defiant Goes on Display at RAF Museum Cosford

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 15, 2020)

good stuff


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 15, 2020)

Article from 3 years ago. Saw this machine at Hendon in 2015.


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 15, 2020)

That was nice to see.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 15, 2020)

Cool!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 15, 2020)

I feel a need to get back to England for an extended aircraft adventure.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 1, 2020)

1207 RAFM Cosford Defiant 

Taken in 2018, accompanying walkaround:

https://warbirdswalkaround.wixsite.com/warbirds/boulton-paul-defiant

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 1, 2020)

It is a nice looking airplane.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Nov 1, 2020)

Nice


----------

